# The project corner with your host... gavinzach



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I have so many projects going on (and I want to share them all) so instead of inundating this forum with new threads every few days, I decided to make one thread to encompass all of my modding projects. Sans the Gateway case and the Mid tower which already have their own threads.

My latest project I like to call project P.O.S. is a 10 year old aftermarket case which was built in the style of most '90s builder cases (using flimsy sheet steel and with poor ventilation). It belongs to a co-worker who has hired me to build his new system. 

Here are a bunch of pics to illustrate my progress so far.









This is the unmodified computer case as it sat the day I picked it up. He said he built this computer himself and I can see he cut a lot of corners. The coolest thing here was the 4 disc CD-ROM changer. Take notice of the completely generic CD Burner. Lol. 4 swollen caps on the board, 512Mb of cheap "Elixir" brand DDR memory, a sub-par sound card and an ATI Radeon 128MB vid card. I love the completely horribly, generic, PSU. The only front air intake is a 1/2" by 2 1/2 inch opening on the bottom of the front bezel and (as you will see) 2x 80mm fan mounts with louvered intake slots.









Here it is all stripped down and a good shot at the front. You can see the air intake opening on the bottom of the bezel... I was going to cut it open, but decided against it.









Here we get into the nitty gritty... No pics of progress but an outline of what was done. The back was removed from the case and I proceeded to cut the power supply part from the top of the back and weld it onto the lower portion. Once it is all cleaned up I am going to rivet a 1/2" strip of 18 gauge steel stock across the back to reinforce it. Or maybe I will just spot weld it in place.









Here is a shot of the back after I cut out the original fan area... I am holding a piece of honeycomb in place to get an idea of what it will look like later. Now onto the bezel...









Once again I didn't take pictures while I was working, but I decided to remove the area where the buttons and leds mount in favor of some airflow. The first shot is of the first fitting the second one is all done, fitted and mocked up. I will be putting plastic behind the honeycomb on either side of the 3.5" bay to reinforce it, otherwise the plastic (only in the recessed area behind the mesh) and the honeycomb will be painted black. I am still tossing around fitting a thermaltake 13cm fan between the case and the bezel (see next pic) or fitting a 14cm tri-cool in the case in front of the HDD bays.









And finally, a couple of pics of it all mocked up (as far as I got yesterday).


















There it is. Please feel free to tell me what you think and give some suggestions as to what you would do... Thanks for looking!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Nothing short of epic sauce! Took a plain-jane case and made it looks sweet!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe sand down the interior and paint it a nice color


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, that is definitely in the works. Not until I am done with the modification. The entire chassis is going to get light blasted with black magic media (note the blasting cabinet in my Gateway thread). I am still undecided whether or not I am going to do the entire thing in flat black enamel or do a semi-gloss on the inside and a flat on the rear panel and under the front bezel. I am not going to go crazy with colors, as the gentleman who owns the case doesn't want a window installed.

I am still trying to figure out what I am going to do with the power button... I was thinking attaching an aluinum plate to where the built in floppy bay sits and mounting it there, but that would be too easy... I like the power button Ssrog is using on his HTPC project, but still.. were to put it...

@ebackhus... Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Could look at using one of these: HERE

Use the solid floppy cover, drill one (or 2 for a reset) holes for the Lamptron/Bulgin switches. Drop it in that spare floppy bay, good to go. He also makes a faceplate pre-drilled for a 22mm power and 16mm reset. Not sure on the dimensions, though (pretty small, if I remember right).

Great job on that back piece! Everything still line up to the tray? LOL


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Those are pretty sweet, I'm gonna save that link for later! The MB tray lines up perfectly. I was a little lucky here, because it was one of those removable ones. Won't be removable when I get done with it.

Settled on the thermaltake fan for the front. It fits nicely and has the air slot around the outside which make it perfect to sandwich between the bezel and the case. Luckily I had one in my box of goodies in my basement from 6 years ago (brand new) that was for a project back then. Get that 14cm blowhole and the 12cm rear exhaust and, I think, I have improved airflow and ventilation 100 fold.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

My thoughts are if you paint that mess a black I think it would give it more pop


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

shotgn said:


> My thoughts are if you paint that mess a black I think it would give it more pop


My thoughts exactly... As soon as I get all the peices in order, the black paint is coming out! The honeycomb, the case behind it all the recessed areas are going to be blacked out. I am leaving the external silver plastic alone though. I am hoping to get the reinforcements and supports welded and riveted in to place, finish cleaning up the cuts and tack the honeycomb in to place on my next Tuesday off. If I have time, even cut the fan holes and test fit the fans and peices. 

In the interim I am going to start shaping the plastic in the front a little bit, get ready to mount the USB and Power switches and get the bezel finished up at home.

I think I am going to keep the floppy slot above the 3.5 bay to remind Frank that what this case once was! lol.

Thanks for the input. Please, keep it coming!!!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Piano Black exterior, flat interior. Gloss Black tutorial _starts here_


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Going to add, careful about multiple projects in a single thread. I confused the hell out of several people in the "Drawing Board" section on Mod Brothers, and that was only 2 designs...

I guess the trick is: finish as many as you start, no matter how long it takes. That justifies individual threads.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I plan on finishing them all... lol. Some will take longer than others... This one is on a deadline though. I am just about finished with the bezel, and I am hoping to get up to my friends garage on Friday to work on the tower itself some more.

I have decided to keep the front audio jacks and USB ports at the bottom for this one. The 3.5 inch bay under the floppy is going to get a card reader. I have to wait to talk to Frank to find out whether he cares about a floppy drive or not. That will settle where I put the power switch and LED. 

It is either going to go in a permanantly mounted knockoff plate at the top of the tower, or it is going to get mounted into a plate attached where the floppy bay sits now. Here is a pic of the lower bezel (mocked with fan) all finished up with the final coat of Krylon Semi-Gloss black.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Fan looks great.

The "A Clockwork Orange" reference about made me fall out of my chair...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks.

So many quotes I'd like to use from Alex... But this is a family forum!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

LOL!! Yes, yes it is. :laugh:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Black made it look nice....gj


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks shotgn


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I just spent the last 5 hours fabricating a small panel for reinforcement and fan mount for the case and I only have one pic to show for it... My ghetto sheet metal brake. Donor metal compliments of Hewlett-Packard... It's coming along well, I will hopefully have the back panel ready for paint and the fan mounted on the front panel tomorrow. Let's see if I remember to bring my camera tomorrow...

Now it's off to fabricate my Halloween costume for the party Saturday.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Quick update... Didn't get as far as I wanted yesterday. Front panel is done and painted, just waiting to be reattached to the rest of the chassis. Rear panel still needs a lilttle stiffening and some parts finished for it... Hopefully Tuesday. One good thing is we had fun with the plasma cutter.










Plasma cutter fun. Cutting the above panel piece.

Fun with plasma cutter.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

PlasmArc roolz.

Need I say more?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, it seems like you've got your hallowe'en sparklers sorted out :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Acuta73 said:


> PlasmArc roolz.
> 
> Need I say more?


You threw me for a loop there, when I saw your new name!!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Quick update;

Had to run home because I forgot some things I needed. Got the front panel all tied up and the front fan installed... Hopefully I will have more when I get home tonight...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, once again, I didn't get nearly as far as I wanted to. Here is a picture of the back panel and the rest of the pc all mocked up. All I need to do now is, get and install the button panel on the front bezel, figure out & create some reinforcement for the weld on the back panel (the metal in this case is extremely thin...) and install tray supports for the mainboard. It is turning out pretty good so far, although I wish it were a higher quality case to begin with...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking good so far


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Starting to come together!

Yeah, I asked for my screen name to be changed for consistency across mod forums. Still trying out the idea of getting sponsorship for builds. I even received my first rejection e-mail!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice... I am just asking for some quality construction on these darned cases... 

This is exactly the reason I prefer OE cases to aftermarket... Build quality... lol.

How ya been Ssrog? Haven't seen you on for a while... How's the HTPC???


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

HTPC is stagnant thanks to the weather, don't have an indoors area I can work. Working on re-doing the 5.25" bays. The U-brackets work, but are kinda fugly. I really need to get the bugger thing done, still have another build to do and I'm tired of my components just sitting on my TV stand. It works, but sure looks odd (and a bit messy). lol


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I get the same way, right now the stuff for this project is in my car. Project Old Gateway is all over my bedroom and the other one is rusting in my closet!!! I just don't have the time to dedicate to all 3... barely have time to dedicate to one!

Did you decide what you were going to do with the USBs?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

An update...

The case project is going slow right now. Between having my kids last weekend, preparing for winter and work I haven't had much time to work on the case. Everything is pretty much done except for the back panel and the motherboard tray. I am considering fabricating a new motherboard tray due to poor design on the case manufacturers part.

I am having serious issues with the rear panel. The flimsy metal used in this case just doesn't want to co-operate with me. The weld is strong, but the metal under the weld is not and keeps flexing. I have contemplated many ways of reinforcing it but none of them are very good. I know that, when the mobo tray is in place and supported and the sides are attached the back panel will not be much of an issue at all, but... I cannot give it, as is, to Frank. It doesn't matter to me that I am not making money (rather losing) with this case mod... what matters to me is it being done right. Everything else is good. I am thinking about completely fabricating a new rear panel out of slightly heavier sheet steel. But I don't have the proper stamps and cutting equipment to make accurate cuts. The time invested in the rear panel fabrication will be tremendous.

Does anyone, preferrably in Western NJ or Eastern PA, know of a sheet metal fabricator that can precision laser cut and stamp sheet steel? (for less than an arm and a leg)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Without being able to find a fabricator to cut me a new rear panel (in my price range) I had shelved this project until further notice.

It is time to ressurrect it as I have found a donor enclosure for parts. I am not going to be as aggressive with it this time, I have decided to leave the PSU in it's standard top position, or if I do decide to drop it to the bottom, I will just flip the entire rear panel and mobo tray upside down.

Updates are going to be slow, I am still busy with other projects and life in general. But with the winter coming, I should have more time to dedicate to my projects and (hopefully) see them through to completion!


----------

